
Here's what fruits and vegetables looked like before we domesticated them - svirelka
http://www.techinsider.io/fruits-vegetables-their-ancestors-science-evolution-history-2016-2
======
sidereal1
I try to bring this up to explain to people that no food is natural. This is
exactly why I don't worry too much about GMO products. We have been messing
with genetics through artificial selection for thousands of years, doing so in
a lab doesn't make it worse.

